# الشهيد ابانوب كمال



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 يناير 2010)

*كلام اهل الشهيد ابانوب للمصرى اليوم*

*




*
*أبانوب كمال عاطف.. عمره ١٩ عاماً، ويدرس بالفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق، وإحدى ضحايا حادث نجع حمادى، الذى وقع مساء الأربعاء الماضى وأودى بحياة ٦ مسيحيين ...الحزن يخيم على أسرته وأسباب الحادث لاتزال غامضة ولا يعلمون لماذا قتل ابنهم يوم الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد.*​ 

*الأب يجلس وبجواره ابنه الثانى «مينا» ومن حوله أفراد العائلة الذين حضرور لتقديم العزاء.. الجميع دموعهم لا تتوقف، الأب تذكر ابنه الضحية والمرة الأخيرة التى شاهده فيها داخل منزله، كما يتذكره وهو يسقط أمام عينيه جثة هامدة برصاص المتهمين، تنهمر دموعه بقوة حينما يسأله أحد عن ابنه أو يقدم العزاء، ويصرخ بأعلى صوته وهو يمسك ملابسه التى كان يرتديها وقت الحادث والملطخة بالدماء ويعرضها للجميع ثم يحتضنها بقوة، الأمر لا يختلف عند شقيق الضحية الذى شاهد شقيقه أيضاً والدماء تنزف منه فى الشارع ويلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة أمام عينيه.*​ 

*«لن أستطيع نسيان تفاصيل الحادث» الكلام على لسان الأب، الذى أضاف: «منذ وقوع الحادث لا أستطيع النوم.. منظر أبانوب وهو تسيل الدماء منه ويلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة لا يفارقنى وصوته يلاحقنى وهو يصرخ من شدة الألم.. الكل يهرول لحظة إطلاق الرصاص ولا يفارقنى أيضاً».. *​ 

*ويضيف: «يوم الحادث عاد الضحية من عمله بمحافظة الأقصر، اتصلت به هاتفياً لإخباره أن موعد الصلاة تم تغييره من قبل الأنبا كيرلس، وطلبت منه الحضور للمنزل لتناول الإفطار وبعدها نذهب سوياً إلى الصلاة، انتظرته حتى حضر وأثناء تناول الإفطار اتصل به أحد أصدقائه ليخبره أنه ينتظره فى الشارع، فتركنى وشقيقه وأخبرنى أن نتقابل بعد الصلاة أمام المطرانية لتكون المرة الأخيرة التى أشاهده فيها».*​ 

*وتابع الأب: «كنت أشعر أن الأمور ليست بخير، وكنت أخشى من حدوث شىء بعد الصلاة بسبب أحداث فرشوط التى وقعت منذ شهرين. «بعد انتهاء الصلاة خرجنا إلى الشارع ليطمئن الجميع بعضهم»، وأضاف والد القتيل والدموع فى عينيه: «كنت أبحث عن أبانوب وسط الجميع ولكنى لم أره واتصلت به على هاتفه المحمول واتفقنا أن نتقابل أمام المطرانية، مرت دقيقتان وبعدها ظهرت السيارة بالمتهمين يطلقون النيران بطريقة عشوائية، وحاولت الاتصال به عقب الحادث لكنه لم يجبنى.. *​ 

*بعدها تأكدت أنه أصيب بمكروه فهرولت أبحث عنه فى الشوارع، فوجدته ملقى على الأرض والدماء تنزف منه ويصرخ من الألم.. صرخت بأعلى صوتى لإحضار سيارة لنقله للمستشفى لكن الموت كان أسرع منى وانتهت حياته وهو بين يدى». وتابع: «علمت أن أجهزة الأمن ألقت القبض على الجناة لكنى أشعر أن الحادث كان مدبراً، فاختيار موعد تنفيذ الجريمة وراءه الفتنة والبلبلة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين».*​ 

*لكن أين كان رجال الأمن وقت الحادث وتركوا الشارع دون تأمين.. الآن لم يتبق لى سوى ملابس الضحية الملطخة بالدماء وطلب المعمل الجنائى تحريزها إلا أننى رفضت لأتذكره بها طوال حياتى.*​ 

*المصدر*
*المصري اليوم*​


----------



## monmooon (12 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يعزى اهليهم حاجه صعبه بجد 
ربنا يرحمنا كلنا برحمته​​*


----------



## youhnna (12 يناير 2010)

*ربنا ينيح روحة وارواح باقى رفاقه الشهداء
ويعزى عائلتهم ويرحم شعبه
شكرررررررا عاشقة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 يناير 2010)

monmooon قال:


> *ربنا يعزى اهليهم حاجه صعبه بجد​​*
> 
> *ربنا يرحمنا كلنا برحمته *​


 ربنا يعزيهم ويصبرهم ويرحم شهدائه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 يناير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *ربنا ينيح روحة وارواح باقى رفاقه الشهداء​*
> *ويعزى عائلتهم ويرحم شعبه*
> *شكرررررررا عاشقة*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 امين
ميرسى ليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2010)

ربنا يصبرهم​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يصبرهم​


امين 
يصبرهم ويرحمنا


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (12 يناير 2010)

بجد\ حاجة تحزن بس نقول ايه دول يبختيهوم ماتو على اسم يسوع ومن اجل يسوع


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يعزيهم ويصبرهم وهنيا لهم الفردوس مع الشهداء والقديسين​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يناير 2010)

*اللة يصبر اهلة 
وجهه ملائكي جدا 
ميغلاش علي خالقة 
الرب اعطي الرب اخذ فليكن اسم الرب مباركاً

مرسي يا مرمورة​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 يناير 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> بجد\ حاجة تحزن بس نقول ايه دول يبختيهوم ماتو على اسم يسوع ومن اجل يسوع


 ربنا يصبر اهلهم


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 يناير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ربنا يعزيهم ويصبرهم وهنيا لهم الفردوس مع الشهداء والقديسين​*


 امين
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة يصبر اهلة​*
> *وجهه ملائكي جدا *
> *ميغلاش علي خالقة *
> *الرب اعطي الرب اخذ فليكن اسم الرب مباركاً*​
> ...


 امين 
العفو ياقلبى


----------



## Mary Gergees (12 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يرحمه
 بجد
ويقويى ويصبر اهله​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 يناير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> *ربنا يرحمه​*
> *بجد*
> 
> *ويقويى ويصبر اهله*​


 امين 
ميرسى مارى لمرورك


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يناير 2010)

ربنا يصبر اهلهم 
بجد كلام صعب 
انا قريته امبارح فى المصرى 
اليوم 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 يناير 2010)

مهو منقول من المصرى اليوم
امين


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2010)

*حاجة صعبة خالص على والده واهله كلهم


ربنا يعزيهم وياخد حق الشهيد ابانوب وباقى الشهدا من الجناة المجرمين اللى معندهمش قلب ولا ضمير ويستحقوا انهم يعدموا فى ميدان عام قدام شعب مصر كله
​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرحمه ويرحم روح الباقين

سلام المسيح يعم الون


----------



## النور الجديد (13 يناير 2010)

*سلام المسيح معكم*

*لا اعلم ماذا اقول او ماذا اتكلم عجز اللسان عن النطق*
* والكلام ودموعي باتت تنهمر من شدة الحزن على هذا الكلام*

*ربنا يرحمهم يارب ويصبر اهليهم بجد شيء محزن جداااااااااااااا*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 يناير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *حاجة صعبة خالص على والده واهله كلهم​*
> 
> 
> _*ربنا يعزيهم وياخد حق الشهيد ابانوب وباقى الشهدا من الجناة المجرمين اللى معندهمش قلب ولا ضمير ويستحقوا انهم يعدموا فى ميدان عام قدام شعب مصر كله*_​


 ربنا يقويهم 
ميرسى مايكل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ربنا يرحمه ويرحم روح الباقين
> 
> سلام المسيح يعم الون


 امين ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: كلام اهل الشهيد ابانوب للمصرى اليوم*

*الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى الفردوس

هم اصبحوا شهداء


شكرا ليكم للموضوع​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 يناير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *سلام المسيح معكم*​
> 
> *لا اعلم ماذا اقول او ماذا اتكلم عجز اللسان عن النطق*
> *والكلام ودموعي باتت تنهمر من شدة الحزن على هذا الكلام*​
> ...


 ميرسى لمرورك نور فعلا حاجة صعبة


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: كلام اهل الشهيد ابانوب للمصرى اليوم*



النهيسى قال:


> *الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى الفردوس​*
> 
> *هم اصبحوا شهداء*​
> 
> ...


 امين
ميرسى استاذ النهيسى


----------



## جارجيوس (13 يناير 2010)

فلنسألْ له رحماتِ الله، وملكوتَ السماوات، وغفرانَ خطاياه  والسكنى في جوارِ المسيحِ الذي لا يموت، ملكِنا وإلهِنا. إلى الربِّ نطلب

استجيب يا رب​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 يناير 2010)

نعمة الله قال:


> فلنسألْ له رحماتِ الله، وملكوتَ السماوات، وغفرانَ خطاياه والسكنى في جوارِ المسيحِ الذي لا يموت، ملكِنا وإلهِنا. إلى الربِّ نطلب​
> 
> 
> استجيب يا رب​


 امين يارب استجب
ميرسى لمرورك نعمة الله


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2010)

*هو الان امام عرش النعمة قى ثوب ملائكى *
*ربنا يعزى اهلة*


----------



## طحبوش (13 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرحمو و يصبر اهلو


----------



## mylovejesus (15 يناير 2010)

www.mylovejesus.piczo.com موقع ابن المسيح


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (15 يناير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *هو الان امام عرش النعمة قى ثوب ملائكى *
> *ربنا يعزى اهلة*


 ربنا يعزيهم ويصبرهم
ميرسى جرجس لمرورك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (15 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يرحمو و يصبر اهلو


 امين
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## النهيسى (15 يناير 2010)

"لاَ تَخَافُو
ا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ 
وَلكِنَّ 
النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، 
بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ" 
 متى 10: 28؛


----------



## mylovejesus (16 يناير 2010)

http://mylovejesus.piczo.com


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> "لاَ تَخَافُو
> ا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ
> وَلكِنَّ
> النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا،
> ...


 ميرسى جدا استاذ نهيسى لمرورك


----------

